

My Independence Day: No Wallet, No Cash, No Credit, No Lunch - annbabe
http://techonomy.com/2015/07/my-independence-day-no-wallet-no-cash-no-credit-no-lunch/

======
will_hughes
In Australia this would be quite different.

You'd have zero trouble buying food, except at very small places, but might
have to think a bit laterally for some of the transport options.

Just about anywhere that'll take a credit card will take NFC Payments via
Paywave/Paypass. In Australia, that means being with a bank that has an
Android app that has Paywave/Paypass.

Taxis are all equipped with NFC readers. To catch a bus or train in Sydney you
could buy paper tickets (more difficult for a train), but you could probably
just buy a new Opal card and load credit onto it at a store.

Parking would be difficult if you're in an area that has paid parking at the
station.

